# Eclipse Kommentar über die gesamte Zeile



## OnDemand (30. Jun 2014)

Hi zusammen,

in diversen Codes sehe ich immerwieder mal Kommentare wie:


```
/* ***************Menü erstellen ******************** */
```

Dies find ich übersichtlicher als 


```
/*
* Kommentar
*/
```

Kann man diese Kommentare über die gesamte Zeile mit Eclipse irgendwie automatisch erstellen um nicht immer die Sternchen manuell eintippen zu müssen?

Merci


----------



## Fab1 (30. Jun 2014)

Wenn du "/*" und dann gleich ein enter machst, dann macht eclipse automatisch das Endzeichen des Kommentars (sowie ein Sternchen) für jedes weitere enter wird ein neues Sternen angefügt.

Mithilfe von "Strg + 7" kannst du einzeilige Kommentare machen also "//" halt.

"blaue Kommentare" also Kommentare die mit in die Doc übernommen werden kannst man ganz einfach mithilfe von "/**" + enter erstellen.

Einfach mal vor einer Klasse oder Methode testen. Dann werden die Parameter im Konstruktor etc immer gleich mit reingeschrieben so muss man das nicht selbst machen.

edit: jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst.


----------



## OnDemand (30. Jun 2014)

Hi Fab, jupp die Shortcuts kenne und nutze ich bisher. Nur frag ich mich, ob es Programmierer gibt, die "/*" eingeben und dann 10 Sternchen tippen, dass Kommentar schreiben, wieder 10 Sternchen und */ damit es eben so aussieht wie von mir oben erläutert. Da gibts doch bestimmt auch was von Eclipse, damit die Zeile automatisch mit Sternen aufgefüllt wird


----------



## Ruzmanz (30. Jun 2014)

Was genau versuchst du zu bezwecken? Es gibt einen JavaDoc-Standard zum Kommentieren von Methoden, Klassen, etc. Den solltest du auf jeden Fall einhalten, da alle Tools zum Dokumentieren darauf abgestimmt sind.

Wenn du sowas versuchen willst ...


```
public void erstelleSpiel() {
    // Hintegrund zeichen    
    BufferedImage image = new BufferedImage("background.png");
    image.transparent(0.6);
    image.position(0,0);
    image.scale(frame.width, frame.height); 

    // Menü erstellen
    Menue menue = new Menue();
    menue.addNewButton("Einzelspieler");
    menue.addNewButton("Mehrspieler");
    menue.addNewButton("Optionen");
    menue.addNewButton("Editor");
    menue.addNewButton("Beenden");
    menue.backgroundColor(Color.RED);
    menue.position(0, 100);

    // Background Musik
    Music music = new Music();
    music.volume();
    music.play();
}
```

... nennt sich Code Smell und zeigt die Unfähigkeit von Entwicklern ... 


```
public void erstelleSpiel() {
   zeicheHintergrund();
   erstelleMenue();
   ladeHintergrundMusik();
}

private void zeicheHintergrund() {
    BufferedImage image = new BufferedImage("background.png");
    image.transparent(0.6);
    image.position(0,0);
    image.scale(frame.width, frame.height); 
}

private void erstelleMenue() {
    Menue menue = new Menue();
    menue.addNewButton("Einzelspieler");
    menue.addNewButton("Mehrspieler");
    menue.addNewButton("Optionen");
    menue.addNewButton("Editor");
    menue.addNewButton("Beenden");
    menue.backgroundColor(Color.RED);
    menue.position(0, 100);
}

private void ladeHintergrundMusik() {
    Music music = new Music();
    music.volume();
    music.play();
}
```

Inline-Kommentare sollten eher die Ausnahme sein, als die Regel. Unter Java -> Editor -> Template kannst du dir deine eigenen Bausteine zusammenstellen. Mal davon abgesehen ist die Zeile unendlich lang.


----------

